# Ram auslastung



## WhiteWolf (27. September 2002)

Hi all 

Ist ne RAM auslastung von 98% bei nem Linux Server normal?
http://www.escore.ch/phpSysInfo-2.1/
BS ist RedHat 7.2 Kann mir jemand sagen ob das normal ist oder net? Und muss man linux auch zwischendurch rebooten? oder ist das nur so ein Windows gätz?

Cya all WhiteWolf


----------



## Dario Linsky (27. September 2002)

das kommt immer ganz darauf an, was da alles läuft. ich denke, dass es gerade bei servern vorkommt, dass man eine hohe speicherauslastung haben wird. schliesslich läuft da ziemlich viel durch den arbeitsspeicher.
bei anspruchsvollen aufgaben (mehrbenutzerzugriffe, etc.) kann man auch schon mal solche zahlen erzielen.
da ich mir in diesem punkt aber nicht absolut sicher bin, lass ich das mal für holy oder digi offen. 


zu dem zweiten punkt: nein, linux muss man nicht neu starten. mein linux-rechner läuft schon seit 6 monaten ohne pause, aber den windows-rechner muss ich alle zwei wochen mal neu starten.


----------



## WhiteWolf (27. September 2002)

Hmm also auf dem System laufen 1 webserver mit php und mysql und 6 CS Server alle in nem eingenen screen. Aber die RAM Auslastung ist Konstant auf diesen 98% ???

Cu WhiteWolf


----------



## Marcus Roffmann (28. September 2002)

Also wenn ich mir da mal so angucke was Du da alles drauf laufen hast wundert mich ehrlich gesagt nichts mehr.

Die CS-Server, WebServer usw. ziehen ganz schön. Gut, eher CS als WWW, aber trotzdem. Bei vielen Zugriffen geht das ganz schön an den RAM dran.

Hast Du ein Admin-MOD drauf laufen mit dem Du überwachst wieviele Spieler drauf sind? Jeder Spieler zieht auch nochmal die Auslastung hoch!

@asphyxia: Danke für den Vortritt!


----------



## melmager (30. September 2002)

kommt auch drauf an was du unter auslastung verstehst...

unter linux wird ram speicher auch als festplattencache
verwendet 

intressant ist eigendlich nur deine swapauslastung
je kleiner umso besser wenn da "die hölle los ist"
dann benötigst du mehr speicher...


----------



## WhiteWolf (30. September 2002)

Hmm die ist aber ständig auf 0% ?

Hmm dann ist also nix falsch wenn linux seine ram zu 98% braucht?

Cya all WhiteWolf


----------



## melmager (30. September 2002)

nee das ist fast normal

wie ich schon sagte der "ungenutzte ram speicher" wird 
als cache für die festplatte verbraten ...

wenn swap auf 0% ist ist alles senkrecht

cpulast auf max 60% und schon ist alles im grünen bereich


----------



## Shooter2k (21. März 2004)

*Arbeitsspeicher leeren*

Hallo, 
kann mir jemand vieleicht sagen wie man den Arbeitsspeicher unter Linux leert? Ich habe mldonkey laufen und nach 1-2 Wochen stürzt der Rechner einfach ab. Ich denke es liegt einfach mal an den Arbeitsspeicher. Kann mir jemand sagen wie man den RAM leert ?

gruß
henry


----------

